# Just got my grades...



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Western Civilization - A
English 103 - A
Intro to Astronomy- A
Middle East History- A
Personal Finance - A
Speech 100 - A


And last but not least...
Calculus - C!!!!!!!!!!! My gpa just got fucked. I hate you math. I wish you were never invented. Please kill me now!!:angry:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Congrats! A C is still great! Wow, that's so impressive...especially in Calculus.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Lance said:


> Please kill me now!!:angry:


That can be arranged.:tongue: 
Congrats on your grades though.


----------



## hotgirlinfl (May 15, 2009)

congrats on your grades,that's awesome


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Whats to congratulate? I barely passed math. Wish I was a T.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Lance said:


> Whats to congratulate? I barely passed math. Wish I was a T.


You got almost all A's and you're complaining about just one C? You should be happy that you did so well.


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

Lance, be glad you got A at all. I failed three of four classes. So, yeah. And what do you mean youre GPA is fucked? are you trying to get into a fancy school or something?


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> You got almost all A's and you're complaining about just one C? You should be happy that you did so well.


Ya your right, but its still a c. If I would have gotten a b I would have been happier.



Decon said:


> Lance, be glad you got A at all. I failed three of four classes. So, yeah. And what do you mean youre GPA is fucked? are you trying to get into a fancy school or something?


No, not anymore at least. Trying to be a history teacher though.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Lance said:


> Ya your right, but its still a c. If I would have gotten a b I would have been happier.


It's all over with so don't worry about it, you did really well.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

You did well.. Do you need calculus that much?
Do not fuck the GPA, fuck the ladies.. :laughing:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Lance you did good calculus is hard.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

DayLightSun said:


> Lance you did good calculus is hard.


Not for a T:dry:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey math is hard for all of us. 
It's just more challenging. 
You did good.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Lance, I hope this makes you feel better. 

My grades (this semester): 
Intro to Macroeconomics: C? 
Forensic Chemistry: C
Modern Algebra: B
Differential Equations: B+
Electrical Circuits: B+
Intermediate Arabic: A

And just for fun, my calc grades: 
Calc, pt I: B-
Calc, pt II: B-
Calc, pt III: B
Calc, pt IV: C-

My brains and my T aren't for squat when I'm depressed (you can see the effect in the fourth class) or simply bored or lazy. You have worked hard for those grades, and have earned them well. Be proud. I know some people couldn't get a C in calc. Hell, most wouldn't even have the guts to face calculus. 

Ed.: Also, what Neph said. :laughing: 
I honestly don't know why people freak out so much about grades and GPA. It may well be the Ti in me that tells me that I don't need to prove myself to anyone, grades included. Nonetheless, while some concern for grades may be justifiable, the particular frenzy I see in others to get "good grades" becomes absurd. It seems to me that too many students are more concerned about grades than what has actually been learned. So now that you have beat yourself up about the C in calculus, how about you ask yourself, "Well, did I learn something?" Take pride in what you have learned. 

Furthermore, your thread about NTs and math has provided many examples of NTs (right around half) who claim to dislike and even be horrible at math. In addition, I remember at least four NFs, specifically INFPs, who claimed a strong interest and even talent for math. The correlation between mathematical aptitude and T preference is weaker than you assume.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Nightriser said:


> Intro to Macroeconomics: C?
> Forensic Chemistry: C
> Modern Algebra: B
> Differential Equations: B+
> ...


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Nightriser said:


> Lance, I hope this makes you feel better.
> My grades (this semester):
> Intro to Macroeconomics: C?
> Forensic Chemistry: C
> ...


Awww thanks night. However, I cheated the system by going to ratemyprofessor.com, so its not really as big a deal to get A's. I just thought it would be awesome to get straight A's for once in my life. I always come up short. Also I took the easiest teacher I could find for calculus, and let me tell you I'm done with Math. I'm really amazed by your bravery and skills to take more advance math classes! Are you stopping at Calculus? Or will you move on to wayyyyy more advance math such as combinatorics? Will you even need to use those type of math in real life? You might want to become a code breaker. haha:laughing:


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Dude, I'm stoked when I can get a C in any math class. I hate that subject. I'm an english nerd, not a math nerd.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Nightriser said:


> Furthermore, your thread about NTs and math has provided many examples of NTs (right around half) who claim to dislike and even be horrible at math. In addition, I remember at least four NFs, specifically INFPs, who claimed a strong interest and even talent for math. The correlation between mathematical aptitude and T preference is weaker than you assume.


I loved math until I got into Precalculus, but that's when I stopped trying so that could be the reason.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Lance said:


> Awww thanks night. However, I cheated the system by going to ratemyprofessor.com, so its not really as big a deal to get A's.


It's why I'm not inclined to care about my grades. Also, read my edit. 



> I just thought it would be awesome to get straight A's for once in my life. I always come up short. Also I took the easiest teacher I could find for calculus, and let me tell you I'm done with Math. I'm really amazed by your bravery and skills to take more advance math classes! Are you stopping at Calculus? Or will you move on to wayyyyy more advance math such as combinatorics? Will you even need to use those type of math in real life? You might want to become a code breaker. haha:laughing:


I didn't list all my classes, just relevant ones. 

Code breaker sounds fun, but I think I might take that up on a more amateur basis. Science writing sounds almost perfect to my ears. 

Also, I don't exactly understand this emphasis on "application to real life." Application is great, I love applying math to just about anything (as Knight/Joe and shano can attest to). However, to consider that the sole virtue or aim of math is to miss the wonder of it. I rarely hear anyone ask me if I will "apply" my knowledge of several languages (some less "useful" than others) in "real life." When I read many books as a child and teen, no one asked me to apply all that knowledge to "real life." They simply accept it as, "Hey, she likes it. Cool." However, build up a deep enough math background, and people ask how it applies to real life. :dry: 

But, then again, I often seem to prefer things with no immediately obvious practical use. 

Anyway, it's just good that you've tried it. I respect you for that. 

@Neph, :laughing:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Hahahahaha.

Oh man.

Just seeing your class list just made me super glad I didn't have to do it.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Kevinaswell said:


> Hahahahaha.
> 
> Oh man.
> 
> Just seeing your class list just made me super glad I didn't have to do it.


Aside from calculus, all my classes were really easy and fun.:laughing:


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Ya did good, Lance. You know what they say, right?
Cs make degrees


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Hooded Knight said:


> Ya did good, Lance. You know what they say, right?
> Cs make degrees


And A's make the pay. :laughing:


----------



## fishalee (May 27, 2009)

Lance said:


> And A's make the pay. :laughing:


eh, but it is the WORST when you almost had all As and then something messes it up--i'm actually surprised you got a C in calculus. if you got As in everything else, looks like you're just a good student so even if the material is difficult for you, you should still be able to learn how to get the A compared to the rest...
but it happens. don't worry about it. by the time you apply to grad school or whatever you may do, (i think you're in undergrad, right?) a C buried somewhere inside won't be a huge deal most likely. 

with math, the quality of the professor especially matters too--


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

Reminds me of my only B. Mathematics :wink: does an appeal system exist that you could use to get a B?


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

InvisibleJim said:


> Reminds me of my only B. Mathematics :wink: does an appeal system exist that you could use to get a B?



Not in college. :tongue:


----------



## s1ng4m3 (Jun 29, 2009)

My only non-A in 2 years of undergrad was a B+ in Calculus II ... and I even (kind of) enjoy the challenge math presents. It's toughhh. 

When you said you're trying to get into a history program, do you mean for an MA?


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

s1ng4m3 said:


> My only non-A in 2 years of undergrad was a B+ in Calculus II ... and I even (kind of) enjoy the challenge math presents. It's toughhh.
> 
> When you said you're trying to get into a history program, do you mean for an MA?


Yes, I need an MA to prepare myself for the state certifications exam to be a teacher.


----------



## s1ng4m3 (Jun 29, 2009)

Lance said:


> Yes, I need an MA to prepare myself for the state certifications exam to be a teacher.


Just curious. roud: I'm doing my BA in history right now ,but I'm pretty sure I won't be sticking with that field for grad school..though I don't really have any idea what I -will- be doing.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

s1ng4m3 said:


> Just curious. roud: I'm doing my BA in history right now ,but I'm pretty sure I won't be sticking with that field for grad school..though I don't really have any idea what I -will- be doing.


Oh... What year are you?


----------



## s1ng4m3 (Jun 29, 2009)

I just finished my sophomore year; I'll be graduating in May of 2011.

Probably off to grad school at that point, but i'm not sure in what yet. Looking at MLS programs...but also MBA programs...:wink: I like it all.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Not to try and compare apples to oranges, but I failed six of my core academic classes this year. So I would gladly take a C. xD


----------



## hommefatal (Jul 15, 2009)

My grades are completely based on interest. I will get them the day after tomorrow.


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

*Congrats on your grades. Now go a nice cold lager for celebration. *


----------



## hommefatal (Jul 15, 2009)

English B
History B
German C
Handwriting C
Geography C
French C
Spanish C
Chemistry C
Sports C
Art D
Math D
Biology D
Physics E


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Lance said:


> Western Civilization - A
> English 103 - A
> Intro to Astronomy- A
> Middle East History- A
> ...


 Nice grades. And about the "Kill me now!!" part, don't ask people to kill you, because you never know who will.


----------

